# Spoiled little Bear



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

It's gotta be tough for him you know...Having to be brushed all the time, and sunbathing. Must be stressful lol...Seriously I've never met a dog that loves his brush so much. He gets so happy whenever he sees one!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

:wub: What a happy little foofy pup!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a good thing he loves brushes...with all that fur it looks like they will need to be his is best friend when he gets older lol he's so cute


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol, LOVE that 2nd pic! He looks so blissful.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Ruger Monster said:


> :wub: What a happy little foofy pup!


His floofliness knows no bounds!! lol


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> It's a good thing he loves brushes...with all that fur it looks like they will need to be his is best friend when he gets older lol he's so cute


LOL total truth there...Right now with his hair being so wiry, it's like brushing a brillo pad. It's not very easy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man I am overwhelmed by his cuteness and inner zen! That boy is born beach bum only a great lakes one. I think I need to head your way so I can give him a hug and get my puppy fix!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What an adorable fluff ball!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Haha!!! He is enjoying it so much he has his eyes closed in the 2nd photo. He must be thinking - that's the spot mom aww... that feels so good. What a cutie.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What an adorable little guy! He is so cute and foofie. love it. 

I was just sitting here looking at the pictures when my husband came home. He said Raina is jealous, she is whining while you look at those pictures. I told him, uh no, she is whining because you came home and did not acknowledge her while you are standing right beside her. She wants you to say hello. He said hello to her and she went back to sleep. LOL!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Cuteness overload!

I just finished (for today at least) brushing G out. Still fairly cold, but can't believe the fur that came off him!

I can feel the pollution on the fur from all the dry salt sand and vehicles driving over creating dust storms...ugh. will be glad when rain and town cleans it up!

When G gets brushed, he carries himself with an air of arrogance on our walk...kinda like he's saying...oh yeah, don't hate me because I'm beautiful!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

He loves his brush...heres some more didn't feel like going through the whole photo bucket thing. He lovessss it lmao


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

AAWWW! That is so incredibly cute. What an adorable puppy. It's great that fluff ball loves brushing.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is adorable


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome little bugger! He looks very happy being brushed


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a doll-baby!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Oh man I am overwhelmed by his cuteness and inner zen! That boy is born beach bum only a great lakes one. I think I need to head your way so I can give him a hug and get my puppy fix!


Bear says as long as you give him some butt scratches, he is okay with this lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Bear says as long as you give him some butt scratches, he is okay with this lol


 Bear I will certainly give you scratches and probably anything else you littler puppy heart desires.I just gotta find the time for the drive from Ohio.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona likes her brush too ... As a chew toy. Good he likes it. Daily pictures please.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

My goodness, he would be SO SO SO spoiled if he were in my house (not that he's not in yours, lol)! My little boy Orick would be so jealous! I especially love one of the photos you posted first, where his eyes are closed in pure joy, looks like he has both Mom AND Dad brushing him. What a sweety!

Um--don't let ol' Blue get him, ok? 

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

cheyanna I will try to get some good ones for u. He is getting another bath this weekend lol NOT his fav.

Susan lmao I think you're the first one who noticed it. My husband and I were double teaming while it was nice and we could brush the hair outside...Lmao I was going to post some new pix for u about Blue. He got bigger and he's added on to his town home. He now sits at his entrance waiting for unsuspecting insects lol


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a fluff ball :wub:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> cheyanna I will try to get some good ones for u. He is getting another bath this weekend lol NOT his fav.
> 
> Susan lmao I think you're the first one who noticed it. My husband and I were double teaming while it was nice and we could brush the hair outside...Lmao* I was going to post some new pix for u about Blue. He got bigger and he's added on to his town home. He now sits at his entrance waiting for unsuspecting insects lol*


Looking forward to more videos of Blue (and Bear, too, of course!)

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a few more of Bear and the girls this weekend. Spoiler, very pic heavy sorry


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay! Morning cuteness to start my day. He is so adorable I just want to kiss his face.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I think Bear should be our mascot!

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Yay! Morning cuteness to start my day. He is so adorable I just want to kiss his face.


You would laugh at his kisses...He makes little snorts because he gets all excited lol

Susan lol he's not a purebred shepherd though! But you're right the cuteness is insane. I saw another GSD/GP mix on FB the other day. Makes me wonder if his floofliness will mellow out as he gets older


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't care if he's not purebred--I still think he should be our mascot, at least for the Thread Killers thread, lol!

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I don't care if he's not purebred--I still think he should be our mascot, at least for the Thread Killers thread, lol!
> 
> Susan


Whats thread killers? Lol sorry I feel silly


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So Bear is GSD and Great Py,Ok cant spell it. I love the GP's . One went to puppy play w/ Daisy when Daisisy was a pup. Great dogs. I like Bears size. Ok he can be the mascot of anything he wants ,just speaking for me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha, I agree Susan!

Thread Killers is the endless chit chat thread in the Chat Subforum.

It would be quite an honor you know! 



Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Whats thread killers? Lol sorry I feel silly


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Haha, I agree Susan!
> 
> Thread Killers is the endless chit chat thread in the Chat Subforum.
> 
> It would be quite an honor you know!


Well with all blessings, he can be your mascot! Maybe I'll even take a Thread Killer mascot photo of him this week lmao. I'll have to toss a pic or 2 in there


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Bear has stolen my heart. Don't tell Fiona. I want to hug him and hug him some more. I like fluffy, stay fluffy.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Bear has stolen my heart. Don't tell Fiona. I want to hug him and hug him some more. I like fluffy, stay fluffy.


Your secret is safe with me!! 

I will say, Bear is so adorable BUT he's definitely more Great Pyrenees (IMO) temperament wise than GSD. He's smart, but he's independent smart. Where my girls want to please me, he's more about pleasing himself. I should do a video of what he's like when we go outside. The girls are racing to get out first, he just strolls along like no big deal. He actually pauses and does a stretch on the stairs before he will go out. He's never in a rush lol.


----------



## melroycen (Mar 4, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Mr Bear says Good Morning everyone! Mom is gonna take more pictures of me this weekend after I get all washed up and groomed


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree on the thread killers mascot title! We need his fluffiness to brighten our day every day. The little guy is just so darn cute I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

??? I love hair balls..


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

He will be at maximum floofliness after he gets all cleaned up. I've been kinda waiting with all the wishy washy weather. Hot, cold, rain, snow, and sleet all in the same week. And Bear loves his mud. I usually just take a wet brush and get out a majority of the sticks, dirt, leaves, and whatever else has managed to adhere itself to Bear's fur. 

He is the mascot Pyrate mom it's just un-official right now lmao


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Bear looks like he loves mischief. Rolling in mud, splashing water, so much fun. Looking forward to muddy pics.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Bear looks like he loves mischief. Rolling in mud, splashing water, so much fun. Looking forward to muddy pics.


It's super cute until you're trying to brush hard pieces of mud and dirt out of his butt LMAO

For some reason he gets it always on his back legs so bad...then gets mad at me when I gotta get all the tangles out he's a brat lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Well with all blessings, he can be your mascot! Maybe I'll even take a Thread Killer mascot photo of him this week lmao. I'll have to toss a pic or 2 in there


I think he woulsd be a great mascot. little Bear makes my day every time i see him!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Mr Bear says Good Morning everyone! Mom is gonna take more pictures of me this weekend after I get all washed up and groomed


Awwwwwww...... Just what I needed to see after the worst cold I've had in decades. I got my Bear fix for today, lol. I'll be watching for that Thread Killers mascot photo! Now, I don't want to hear any complaints from any of us pb GSD owners--Bear's being awarded this honor on the cuteness factor and floofiness factor alone.

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Weekend pics of Bear







Dramatic picture Bear lol


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Love all the pictures of cute little Bear. The first one with the ball and "dramatic" Bear are my favorites.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Love all the pictures of cute little Bear. The first one with the ball and "dramatic" Bear are my favorites.


What's funny is he loves to hold the ball, but not so much chase it or play fetch. He just likes knowing he has it lol


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> What's funny is he loves to hold the ball, but not so much chase it or play fetch. He just likes knowing he has it lol


You know I love all the pics of Bear, but the one holding the ball is my favorite so far!

Susan


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Side note, I learned about a new breed today. A lot of people keep asking me is Bear is Leonberger. Never heard of one before then but I can see the resemblance! Too bad the lifespan on those guys are a little short


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

The 2nd picture with his eyes closed is priceless! What a doll!


----------



## phogstenjr (Apr 9, 2015)

Bear is a good looking bowow! 

Bowow was my 1st GSD's name according to my then 4 year old son Nicholas! Hos other name was Il Lupo (the Wolf) in Italian! He past away on 7/16/2014 (lived for 11 year 7 months)!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I think he should model for stuffed version so we can buy one to snuggle with.

Just love the dark face


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> I think he should model for stuffed version so we can buy one to snuggle with.
> 
> Just love the dark face


I really want to get one of those stuffed animals that they make to look like your pet so bad. Price tag isn't so nice though I think they were like $200 or $300 dollars I can't remember.


----------

